# Guinness Clone



## cdbrown (28/2/09)

St Pats day isn't far away, last year the wife and I along with some friends spent it in Dublin drinking the beautiful black stuff at a variety of pubs. The year before was in London - yet again knocking back the guinness and turning our tongues brown for the day. So what better way to celebrate this year with homebrew guinness. I currently have a kilkenny clone chilling which will be racked to another fermenter with gelatine and then polyclar before kegging, but really would like to have the guinness available as well.

Does anyone have a recipe which they really like that resembles guinness. I have a few cans of goo as well as various liquid malts, dry malts, a few different grains for steeping and a heap of hops. Hopefully I'll have the stuff and get brewing on Monday so will have enough time to ferment and be ready for kegging before St Pats.

Cheers
-cdbrown


----------



## GMK (28/2/09)

To make a good Guiness Clone - you need 3 % sour Guiness to blend back in...
Will need some Roast Barley for steeping as well.

Will check to see if I can find one.


----------



## mwd (28/2/09)

ready to drink by March 17th will be pushing it.


----------



## boingk (28/2/09)

I dredged this up from a quick google search. I thought it was funny that the article is dated 3 years ago, but is still totally relevant now.

Cheers, and good luck with the clone. I'm putting on a stout too and may just use that '3% soured' trick for the batch. Looks like a nice excuse to get myself some...now which is the legit stuff - bottles or cans?

- boingk

EDIT: I also just found this which may interest you.


----------



## clarkey7 (28/2/09)

> Looks like a nice excuse to get myself some...now which is the legit stuff - bottles or cans?



Cans are from Ireland (and the only imported version - this could be out of date advice now), but they've been pasteurised and prepared to work with the widget and IMO is not the same product (I've been to Ireland twice).

I'm not a fan of the bottled versions I've had here over the years either.

You're best off heading to a pub and drinking from the tap (doing your research) there. It's the locally brewed stuff, but I reckon it's the best "Guinness" you'll taste in AUS. Just make sure it's a pub where Guinness drinkers go or at least a busy night. Nothing worse than drinking the Manky beer that's been sitting in the line for ages.

Good luck with, I'd be really interested to hear hour your sour mash goes...

PB :beer:


----------



## mfdu (28/2/09)

ok, so its not a guinness clone but i've just put down a stout, being

(done to 16 litres )

1 tin coopers stout
500g ldme
250g treacle
20 g galaxy hops @ 5 mins
20 g fuggles @ 5 mins
5 g coriander seeds


tastes good from the fermenter!


----------



## mwd (28/2/09)

mfdu said:


> ok, so its not a guinness clone but i've just put down a stout, being
> 
> (done to 16 litres )
> 
> ...



Looks good but unusual recipe not sure about galaxy bit citrussy ?
5g of coriander seeds is that all ? doubt that is detectable in a stout.

Just sampled a Hoegaarden white I cannot detect any orange or coriander but quite nice anyways


----------



## mfdu (1/3/09)

i've always been a stout lover (Sheaf Stout from NSW, Abbots Invalid, Coopers Best Extra etc), and my favourite ones have a bit of flavour interest going on. while i dig Guinness, i know that isn't the only stout in existence.

so the 5 g of coriander was just to have a go. you know - i may not be able to taste IT, but it may contribute to the overall palette. seeing how this one is going, i may try more next time. i didn't want to go overboard with my first stout, as the brew is for my wife while she's breast-feeding. 
(it's called "amanda's breast extra")

the citrus of the galaxy hops seems to have again been masked by the stout itself, and is just contributing to depth of flava. 
the grassiness of the fuggles of course contributes too, but i was simply trying to create a full-mouth experience without taking it up to 6.8% alc.vol.
(according to my guesstimations, it'll looking at around 4.5% once bottled which is bang on what SWMBO ordered.)

i'll be bottling the bastard tomorrow - it's tasting darn fine!!!! a month or two in the bottle and we'll be rocking.

chris.


----------



## mwd (1/3/09)

Good on you.

Stout Lover too after many trips to the Emerald Isle. :chug: 

Nice to see a bit of experimentation going on. Sounds like it will be a tasty drop.

A toucan with stout + dark ale has been my best effort so far but much different from any Irish stout.


----------



## RdeVjun (1/3/09)

Hi Folks, 
ever tried Star Anise in stout? my early version on these forums.

Not a lot of interest, but if you like extra things in stout then its worth a whirl.

Since that post I've refined the procedure, simply using a hopbag and now I've graduated from k&k, I drop it in the boil from the beginning. Works a treat, 40g in one batch was not too much, its never been rejected, mind you (here's one for the psychiatrists)- I seem to taste purple every time I sip it at that strength. I dunno, pretty weird. :blink: But, as they say, "whatever floats your boat!". When this fearsome cold clears and I can taste things I'll try another one. Might be thinking straight then too...

Anyway, seeing as we were adding things to stout I thought I'd chime in. Sorry if its OT...


----------



## cdbrown (2/3/09)

Decided since if I'm not going to do it right (sour some guinness) then I might as well do something different. Was reading about other stouts and came across Bribie's toucan stout but thought just make it a little different.

Can Coopers Stout
Can Coopers Dark Ale
1kg LDME
20g Fuggles 5 mins
20g EKG 5 mins
Reuse the Nottingham yeast used in a kilkenny clone

How does this sound? Will be kegged once done.


----------

